# تشققات في الصبة أرجو منكم المساعدة - ضروري جدا



## فيصل مكة (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في نهار الأمس تمت صبة السقف والحمد لله لكن راح اعطيكم وش صار :82:

اولا جات البمب وصبت الجسور في الصبة وقبل ما تكمل الجسور علقت وجلست

نص ساعة الى ساعة وهم يحاولون يشغلونها طبعا الصبة الاولى احس انها صارت صلبة قليلا

كملوا صب السقف وانتهينا تقريبا 1 الظهر 

اليوم 6 ونصف صباحا تم رشها بالماء بس المشكلة الكبرى اني وجدت تشققات كثيرة على شكل عروق

عرضها لا يزيد عن 2 ملم لكن تصل لمتر في الطول و خايف انها تكون عميقة داخل الصبة

وهذي صور الشقوق

انا حاس ان الغلطة الكبرى هو اني ما رشيت بعد الصبة وتاخرت 17 ساعة  

افيدوني طول الله اعماركم


----------



## فضل بن محمد (22 مايو 2009)

*لامشكله*

اعتقد انها كانت بحاجه الى عمليه مسح اودمك ( فرمجه)بعد انهاء الصب مباشره لقفل هذه الشروخ الناتجه عن التبخر السريع للماء


----------



## زيادطارق (22 مايو 2009)

السبب انك تاخرت في رش الصبة او اما المسافات بين الحديد متباعدة جدا


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (22 مايو 2009)

اعتقد والله اعلم ان الخرسانه حصل ليها انكماش لدن
تحدث نتيجة التبخر السريع للماء من سطح الخرسانة وهي لدنه أثناء تصلدها بسبب انك تاخرت في الرش لان ااكيد درجة الحراره مرتفعه في هذا الوقت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123381.htmlاطلع اخي علي هذا الرابط 
وان شاء الله تجد فيه اسلوب العلاج


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (22 مايو 2009)

اعتقد ان كمية الميه بالخرسانة كانت كبيرة اكثر من النسبة المسموح بيها وقوامها طبعا كا كا قريب للسيولة لان شكلها من فوق يدل على كدة
وده اللى خلى الصبة يحصل لها الشروخ دى بصراحة 
الحل بعد كدة فى صبية السقف بالذات لازم تحافظ على قوام الخراسانة بتاعتك وتحاول قدر الامكان انك تبكر او تاخر وقت الصبية عشان تتجنب الحرارة الزايدة فى نصف النهاروبالتالى تتجنب التبخر السريع لمياه الخراسانة


----------



## alnimat (22 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا و حبيبنا (محمد):
أما بعد :
أخي الكريم لا مشكله إن شاء الله و السبب على الأغلب لهذه الحالة هي :
1- زيادة كمية المياه في الخلطة البيتونية 
2- درجة الحرارة العالية
3- عدم وجود تسليح خفيف يوضع في الأعلى لمقاومة مشكلة انكماش و جفاف البيتون المعرض للحرارة
4- عدم العناية بالبيتون المصبوب حديثا بتغطيته بأي قطع من القماش أو الخيش أو ما شابه ذلك و تبليلها بالماء بشكل شبه دائم لمنع هروب ماء البيتون الاساسي نتيجة التبخر و الحرارة من البيتون المصبوب حديثا.
ان درجة الحرارة المرتفعة أدت إلى تبخر الماء الزائد في البيتون و بقي مكانه فارغ أي تشققات (التي تظهر في الصورة).

من واقع الحياة العملية فقد تعلمت طريقة لعلاج هذه الشقوق و هي كتالي :
نضع قليل من اسمنت على السطح نفسه بالقرب من الشقوق (و ليس عليها )و نضع عليه ماء كمية كبيرة و نخلط الماء و الاسمنت بواسطة مسّاحة (قشّاطة و هي عبارة عن قطعة من الاسفنج أو البلاستيك بعرض 60 سم لها عصاة بشكل حرف t تستعمل لغسل و شطف البلاط ....) و نستمر بالمزج حتى نحصل على مزيج من الماء و الاسمنت قوامه سائل جداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداً و إياك ان يكون هذا المزيج كثيف و ذلك لأن الشق يكون على شكل حرف v فإذا كان هذا المزيج كثيف أو جامد فإنه سيؤدي إلى إغلاق فتحتة الشق من الأعلى فقط و لن يصل إلى أسفل الشق و يبقى من الداخل فراغ و لذلك يجب أن يكون المزيج سائل ًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداً.

بعد ان تُعد المزيج تبدأ بتمريره بواسطة المسّاحة (القشّاطة المذكورة أعلاه t ) فوق الشق ذهاب و اياب مرات عديدة و ستلاحظ عند وضع المزيج السائل فوق الشق دخول هذا المزيج في الشق و ستلاحظ بدء خروج فقاعات الهواء المحبوس من الشق من خلال هذا المزيج السائل و هذا يعني بان المزيج السائل يدخل في الشق و يطرد الهواء .

ان هذه العملية بطيئة و تتطلب الإعادة مرات عديدة حتى تتأكد من انتهاء خروج الفقاعات ..... هذه الطريقة بطيئة و مجربة و موثوقة و لا تحتاج إلى أي نفقات سوى إلى كمية قليلة قليلة من الاسمنت بعض الكيلوغرامات من الاسمنت و الصبر .

الاخوى الكرام إن الطريقة التي ذكرتها أهلاه ليست هي الطريقة الوحيدة بل هناك طرق أخرى كثيرة و لكنها رخيصة و مجربة .

الاخوى الكرام إن أصبت فمن الله و إن كونت قد أخطئت فمن نفسي و اسئل الله المغفرة .

و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين و على آله و صحبه أجمعين


----------



## فيصل مكة (22 مايو 2009)

مشكووورين على المرور

الحمد لله افهم منك كلامكم ان مافيه مشكلة كبيرة من هذي الشقوق 

وان السبب الوحيد تاخر الرش 

اخوي فضل بن محمد تسويه الصبة كان اولا بهزاز لكي تنزل للاسفل ثم بخشبة عريضة وضبطوها من هذي الناحية

والشقوق ما ظهرت الا بعد اربع او خمس ساعات 


أخي زياد الحديد كان متشابك وقريب جدا من بعضه وما اعتقد ان له دخل في الشقوق

أخي عيسى بالفعل تاخر الرش كان سبب وسبحان الله الحر امس كان بشكل يفوق الوصف اكثر من الايام الاخرى والحمد لله على كل حال

اخي محمود محمد سعد كلامك ممكن والله في ظل جهلنا بامور البناء ومصير الخرسانة هو في يد المصنع الذي لا نعلم

ماذا يضع فيها والله المستعان

اخي alnimat طمنتني الله يكتب اجرك وطريقة ازالة الشقوق فهمت اني اجيب مثلا ربع كيس اسمنت مثلا

وكمية الماء الكبيرة كم تكون مثلا ؟ خمسة لتر او ستة .. او اكثر ؟ لاني خايف اسوي تجارب وانا ماني خبير

ما ودي اقبل على خطوة الا وهي مدروسة والفكرة ممتازة لكني انتظر توضيح بخصوص الكميات واكرر شكري الجزيل لك ولكل من رد على تساؤلي و اعطاني هذه المعلومات الجميلة والخبرات المميزة التي يجهلها كثير من الذين يسمونهم مقاولين و هذه حسنة من حسنات الانترنت والحمد لله

والسلام عليكم


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (22 مايو 2009)

الى اخى الكريم فيصل مكة( اخوك مهندس مصرى ويعمل بالسعودية ) عند صب الخرسانه للسقف يتم معالجه التمنيلات التى تحدث فى السقف وهذة التمنيلات والتشققات تظهر اثناء الصب وطريقة المعالجة تكون بالرش الخفيف جدا جدا (مثل دمعه مطر ) وباستخدام المعلفة او ما يسمى مسطرين وتسكر هذه التنميلات وهكذا مرارا وتكرارا ومن الممكن تنتهى الصبة ولكن يبقى العمال لمعالجة الخرسانة حتى تصبح كل المسام للخرسانة مغلقه تماما
وما سبق يكون يوم الصب
وفى اليوم التالى تقوم بالمعالجة قبل شروق الشمس وقبل الغروب يوميا لمدة لا تقل عن اسبوعين
مع العلم السقف عند معالجته بالماء يحتاج الى الرش الغزيز بالماء وهذا لا يتحقق الا اذا قمت بانشا احواض لكل باكية من البطحاء ( الرمل ) بحيث انك عندما تقوم برش الماء لا تتبخر قبل ان تنتهى من اعمال المعالجة وتظل باقية الى مدة كافية حتى تتشرب الخرسانة بالماء 
ملاحظة اخيرا هناك معدلات لدرجة الحرارة التى نستطيع صب الخرسانه عندها وان زادت درجة الحرارة عن المعدل المطلوب ينصح بعدم الصب فلابد ان تتبع هذا 
هذا والله اعلم مع خالص تحياتى لك ولكل الزملاء


----------



## ماجدان (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

لن أكرر ما أتى به الأخوه المهندسين عاليه .......... وانما لى بعض الملاحظات

1 - أعتقد ليس هناك عيب بالخلطه الخرسانيه إذ أن أغلب محطات الخلط المركزيه تستخدم أعلى التقنيات فى أنتاج الخرسانه كالكمبيوتر وأستخدام النسب الوزنيه ... إلخ 

2 - المشكله فى حرارة الجو المحيط لا خلاف على ذلك وكان من المفروض لتجنب ذلك الصب والموقع مغطا او تغطية باكيات الصب نفسها بالخيش او الحصير المبلل فور صبها أو تفادى الصب بأوقات النهار أطلاقا 

3 - أيضا قلة الغطاء الخرسانى على الحديد العلوى تحديدا تظهر هذه التشققات 

4 - ايضا تباعد الأسياخ عن حدود التشرخ المسموح بها وفقا للكود المتبع ولكن ذلك يكون فى مناطق الشد 

5 - المعالجه تبدأ من وقت تصلد السطح أى بعد حوالى مايقرب من 10 ساعات من تاريخ صب الخرسانه ولمده لا تقل عن 7 أيام بأى حال من الأحوال عند أستخدام الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادى 

تنويه هااااااااااام

ليس لوقت الشروق أو الغروب علاقه لنا فى موضوع المعالجه فلم تحدد الكودات أو تذكر اى من هذا وإنما هى مفاهيم شائعه كثيرا بين المقاولين وبعض المهندسين 

كل ما فى الموضوع أننا نخشى أن تعمل حرارة الشمس وقت النهار على تبخر المياه وكأن شيأ لم يكن او معالجة الخرسانه بمياه ساخنه ناتج حرارة الشمس مما يزيد التبخر لمياه الخرسانه ولا يعالج الخرسانه 

وعن ذلك فإنه يتم غمر الأسقف تماما وترك المياه فوق السقف لأيام بعمل حوائط الرمل على حواف الأسقف حتى لا تتبخر المياه وتبقى كميه كبيره من المياه على السقف بارده وملامسه لسطح الخرسانه إذ أن الغرض من المعالجه

" أبقاء سطح الخرسانه فى حاله رطبه "

ولا ضرر من رش الخرسانه بالنهار بمياه غزيره إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## rwmam (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اتفق مع ما جاء من قبل اخوتي في الله حول ارتفاع درجات الحراره وعدم الرش وكذلك قد تكون الخلطه اساسا لينه اي ماؤها اكثر من المطلوب واسباب اخرى ذكرها اخوتنا 
ولكن ما لم يذكره احد من الاخوه هو ان حديد التسليح يكتسب الحراره ببطء ويفقدها ببطء ومن المهم جدا رش حديد التسليح قبل الصب ومحاولة تبريده قدر الامكان قبل الصب لانه يسبب ايضا تسريع التبخر والتالي تحدث تشققات نافذه تصل الى حديد التسليح
بصوره عامه فان اكثر الشركات والمقاولين يتجنبون الصب خلال النهار بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحراره في مناطقنا العربيه خلال الصيف وقد عملت مع عدة شركات اهليه تقوم بعملية الصب خلال الليل وبالاضافه الى ذلك فانه يمكن استعمال الثلج في عملية الخلط لتبريد الخلطه الخرسانيه
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## alnimat (22 مايو 2009)

أخي فيصل المحترم :
ليس هناك أي مغامرة بالطريقة التي ذكرتها لك و انصحك بأن تختار أحد الشقوق لتجرب عليه و ذلك باستعمال ما يقارب واحد كغ من الاسمنت و تضع عليها كمية من الماء أكثر من 2 ليتر ليصبح مثل روبة البلاط بل أكثر أكثر أكثر سيولة من ذلك و عليك أن تراقب فإذا لاحظت بأنه عند المرور بالمزيج السائل فوق الشق تخرج منه فقاعات هواء فهذا يعني أنه مناسب و قد بدء يدخل في الشق و ليس كثيفاً أو جامد أما إذا لاحظت بانه لا تخرج فقاعات فهذا يعني أنه لا زال المزيج كثيف و يلزم زيادة المياه عليه حتى يصبح أكثر سيولة و يدخل في الشق .

و بالتالي فالأمر غير مكلف و أنصحك بأن تبدأ بشق واحد و تطبق عليه هذه العملية حتى ترى أنها نجحت بعدها تستطيع أن تُقدر كم شق تستطيع أن تُنجز في الساعة و لا أنصحك بان تعالج الشقوق كلها في وقت واحد لأن هذا المزيج يجف بسرعة و بالتالي تستطيع أن تضيف عليه الماء من جديد أو قليل من الاسمنت كلما دعت الضرورة حسب الحاجة .
أعيد و أكد بان كمية الماء بالنسبة للاسمنت فان ذلك يعود للتجريب على أحد الشقوق و الأمر بحاجة فقط لحوالي واحد كغ اسمنت مع عدة لترات ماء حسب ما يتبين لك من التجربة و ستلاحظ النتيجة خلال عشرة دقائق ، حيث ستلاحظ بان الشق قد تم املائه و أصبح يشبه خيوط العمليات الجراحية 
و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على سيد المرسلين


----------



## ماجدان (22 مايو 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اتفق مع ما جاء من قبل اخوتي في الله حول ارتفاع درجات الحراره وعدم الرش وكذلك قد تكون الخلطه اساسا لينه اي ماؤها اكثر من المطلوب واسباب اخرى ذكرها اخوتنا
> ولكن ما لم يذكره احد من الاخوه هو ان حديد التسليح يكتسب الحراره ببطء ويفقدها ببطء ومن المهم جدا رش حديد التسليح قبل الصب ومحاولة تبريده قدر الامكان قبل الصب لانه يسبب ايضا تسريع التبخر والتالي تحدث تشققات نافذه تصل الى حديد التسليح
> بصوره عامه فان اكثر الشركات والمقاولين يتجنبون الصب خلال النهار بسبب ارتفاع درجات الحراره في مناطقنا العربيه خلال الصيف وقد عملت مع عدة شركات اهليه تقوم بعملية الصب خلال الليل وبالاضافه الى ذلك فانه يمكن استعمال الثلج في عملية الخلط لتبريد الخلطه الخرسانيه
> ولكم تحياتي


 
أتفق تماما معك يا هندسه 
و هذا يتم مع رش الشده الخشبيه قبل الصب 

والله المستعان


----------



## almouiz (22 مايو 2009)

هذه الشقوق تسمي شقوق الانكماش اللدنplastic shrinkage cracks و هي احد العيوب التي تحدث للخرسانه وهي في الحاله اللدنه نتيجة لخروج الماء من داخل الخلطه الخرسانيه بفعل ارتفاع درجة الحراره او لزيادة كمية الماء فيها عن النسبه اللازمه لتمام تفاعلات الهدرجه للحصول علي المقاومه المطلوبه والسبب الاخر اخي تاخر عملية الرش تكون المعالجه بعمل خليط من المونه الاسمنتيه morter مائع لدرجه تسمح بدخوله داخل الشقوق هذا اذا كانت هذه الشقوق بالعمق اللذي لا يؤثر علي مقاومة الخرسانه تاكد من ذلك


----------



## ssrr22 (24 مايو 2009)

لا يوجد إي خوف أو قلق السطح بأمان
وفي الأسقف الأخرى يمكن تخشين السقف بمكنسة خشنة أو خيش مع إسمنت


----------



## ابوكيفه (24 مايو 2009)

اخي الفاضل لاتقلق ان شاء الله يمكن ان تعمل مونه لباني
وهي عباره عن اسمنت صافي مذاب في الماء بدرجه قوام تسمح بالتغلغل داخل الشقوق
ثم ترش السقف بالماء علي اجزاء 
والجزء الذي يرش بالماء تضع عليه اللباني
وبالمساحه تملىء الشقوق وليكن ذلك في الصباح الباكر او قبل الغروب
لمعادله درجه الحراره 
والله أعلم


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (18 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أخي العزيز​أن الفطور تتكون من عدة أسباب هي نتيجة​ عدم دمج المزيج المكون للخرسانة بصورة صحيحة ​تبخر المياه سريعا نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ​توقف في صب المواد باستمرار مثل انتهاء الكمية وانتظار الكمية الأخرى أذا كان موقع بعيد ​وتحصل أذا كان في مكان يسمح بخروج الماء دون المواد الأخرى(أي خلل في صف الأخشاب مثلا )​عدم توازن نسب المواد بين مكان وأخر (خطى بالخلطة )​عدم استخدام الرجاجة بصورة صحيحة أي كثافة المواد مختلفة​التفاوت بدرجة حرارة الخليط وتغير المصدر أو السيارة الناقلة عدم مراعاة ذلك​عدم تغطية كل الخرسانة بالماء وذالك لعدم تسوية السطح للخرسانة أي تكون مرتفعة ومنخفضة غير متساوية وبذلك لا يشملها الماء كلها مرة واحدة والتأخر باستخدام الماء وعدم استخدام الخيش​عدم التساوي بتوزيع الحديد داخل الخرسانة​أن هذه الفطور سطحية وممكن علاجها وهي مشكلة بسيطة طالما كانت سطحية وألف مبروك على المنزل والله الموفق​


----------



## mahmoud789 (19 يونيو 2013)

صحيح المواصفات تقول :
تبدا المعالجة بعد 10 ساعات او بعد تصلد الخرسانه ولكننا تعلمنا من اساتذتنا المحترمين فى الجامعه وبعضهم شارك فى وضع الكود مثل الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد انه :-
فى الاجواء الحاره او الاجواء شديده الرياح كما فى حالتنا هذه لابد من بدا المعالجه مبكرا اى بعد 6 ساعات من الصب مع استخدام كافه الوسائل التى تمنع التبخر السريع للماء وهذه الوسائل قد تكون مواد كيماويه ترش على الخرسانه لغلق المسام او تغطيه الخرسانه بالخيش المبلل او البلاستيك اوعمل مظله للخرسانه او استخدام رشاشات الماء على شكل رزاز خفيف 
مع ضروره ملاحظه نسبه الرطوبه النسبيه لمنطقه العمل فمثلا الرياض معروفه بالجو الجاف والمناطق الساحليه فى المملكه معروفه بزياده نسبه الرطوبه بطريقه خانقه واتخاذ الاحتياطات لكل حاله
ملاحظه هامه اخرى وهى مراعاه ما يسمى بال sea action او تاثير البحر وذلك فى المناطق الساحليه وقد يمتد تاثيره لمسافه 11 كم بعيدا عن البحر وهو تاثير الاملاح الذائبه فى بخار الماء بالهواء الجوى التى قد تختلط بماء الخرسانه اللينه قبل تصلدها ويؤدى الى سرعه تاكل وصدا حديد التسليح خاصه فى الاعمده وواجهات المبانى المواجهه للبحر و يزيد تاثيره عند زياده الرياح لذلك يراعى زياده الكفر وعدم الصب مطلقا عند زياده قوه الرياح
اما بالنسبه للطريقه المثلى للمعالجه فهى كما علمنا اساتذتنا :
ترش الخرسانه بعد تصلدها بالماء حتى تكون رطبه دائما واكرر رطبه دائما اى لا تتعرض لموجات من الرطوبه والجفاف لمده 28 يوم هذه هى المعالجه المثاليه ولا يفضل تجمع المياه فوق الخرسانه عند شده الحراره لان الماء يسخن ويضر عمليه المعالجه طبعا رش الخرسانه لمده 14 يوم يكون كافى للوصول لقوة كسر جيده ولكن 28 يوم افضل للاستفاده من كل قرش او هلله من تكلفه المبنى


----------



## mahmoud789 (19 يونيو 2013)

يوجد منحنى فى كتاب الخرسانه المسلحه للدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد يوضح العلاقه بين قوه الكسر لمكعب الخرسانه وعدد ايام فتره المعالجه اتمنى ان يقوم احد الزملاء برفعه للتوضيح


----------



## فرحوته (19 يونيو 2013)

حسب شكل الشروخ فى الصورة ووقت ظهورها فهى شروخ انكماش لدن Plastic shrinkage cracks كمان لو حبيت تتأكد مش هتلاقى الشروخ دى على اطراف البلاطة هتلاقيها فى النص بس سبب ظهورها زيادة المياه فى الخرسانة مع الجو الحااار او الريح الشديدة 
ممكن كمان تكون شروخ Plastic settlement cracks دى نتيجة لو انت عندك اقطار حديد علوية كبيرة والcover صغير ودى المفروض تعمل دمك للبلاطة بعد فترة من صبها مش وقت الصب مباشرة وفى كلتا الحالتين الشروخ دى مش منفذة بتختفى فى عمق القطاع عليك بالمعالجة


----------



## م.سالم العلوي (3 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 

أولا : اود الاستيضاح عن الشقوق البسيطة التي اقل من 2 مم و التي تحدث اسفل السقف تكون عشوائية الشكل ماهي اسبابها و كذلك طرق علاجها
ولكم جزيل الشكر ،،


----------



## طارق عاصم (3 أغسطس 2014)

جدير بالذكر ان في السعوديه بيحصل كتير جدا ان العامل بتاع البمب بيزود ميه !!! بمزاجه كده الا لو المهندس واقف مصحصح ويمنعه .. وبالتالي ممكن يكون زياده الميه في الخلطه سبب من ضمن الاسباب .. مشم عنى انها محطات انها مظبوطه لا ... وكذا مره في تبوك نختبر الخرسانه بعد الصب وتطلع فاشله ..


----------

